# Help finding a comic on furaffinity?



## bigbelly1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey there other members! I was hoping if someone could help me find a comic on Furaffinity that I just cannot locate myself?

From my memory, it is a comic consisting of vore and the storyline includes a wolf/dog/feline moving into a house dragging their prey inside, whilst a neighbour spots them and intrudes. It's a digital comic (not hand-drawn) and it's coloured (not sketch).

If anyone can help me find this comic it would be really appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't know what is it, and maybe I didn't see the comic you said about. But thanks.


----------

